# Setting ip IPmasquerading: system can't find iptables

## plexustech

I've done emerge iptables on my new system, enabled IPtables and filtering etc in the kernel, and checked that /sbin/iptables exists.

When I try to set up rules, I get the error message 

modprobe: Can't locate module ip_tables

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Can anyone point out to me where I'm going wrong?

----------

## Baldzius

I guess you have compiled IPTABLES built-in, try as modules.

----------

## thunder

```
insmod ip_tables
```

if it return some errors then rekompile your kernel.

----------

## plexustech

I guess it comes down to recompiling the kernel. Could anyone please tell me exactly which options I need to tag, and whether they need to be modular or built in? The reason I ask is that I've set all the conceivable options on in the kernel, but I always get a compile error near the end of the run, so I need to minimise exactly what I need to add. Can anyone help me on the options needed please?

----------

## Baldzius

If it helps here is my kern config related to netfilter:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --SNIP--
> 
> #
> ...

 

Also before using iptables you can use(or include it on the top of your iptables script file): 

```
/sbin/depmod -a
```

BTW: if you get errors compiling kernel, you could post them for clearness. Cause now it's incomprehensible is it related to iptables or not.

----------

## plexustech

Thanks for the .config listing; I've compiled successfully using those settings. I don't know which option that I had set before in .config made it fall over, but as they say, let sleeping kernels lie. 

I'm still having trouble though.... just a different kind. I used to have ipmasquerading running nicely on Redhat and Slackware of eons past, but gentoo is just a bit different, enough to have me scratching my head.  :Confused: 

Now, having rebooted with this new kernel, and upon trying to start the firewall in Shorewall, I get the following error messages (it's a few lines):

```
Failed to start firewall :

Loading /usr/share/shorewall/functions...

Processing /etc/shorewall/params ...

Processing /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf...

Starting Shorewall...

Loading Modules...

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o: unresolved symbol ipt_do_table_Rsmp_a5f68f31

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o: unresolved symbol ipt_register_table_Rsmp_1353d67a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o: unresolved symbol ipt_unregister_table_Rsmp_eeb2d6f5

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o: unresolved symbol ip_ct_attach

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_helper_register_Rsmp_6987f3bb

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_expect_related_Rsmp_be753819

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_helper_unregister_Rsmp_e84ad763

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_helper_register_Rsmp_6987f3bb

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_expect_related_Rsmp_be753819

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_helper_unregister_Rsmp_e84ad763

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_destroyed_Rsmp_4c7e16fb

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_route_me_harder

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_ct_find_helper_Rsmp_b15b86cb

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ipt_do_table_Rsmp_a5f68f31

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol invert_tuplepr_Rsmp_f2e2ab36

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ipt_register_table_Rsmp_1353d67a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol __ip_ct_find_proto_Rsmp_29caecc0

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ipt_unregister_target_Rsmp_280fe622

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_lock_Rsmp_a0c1f2a7

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_tuple_taken_Rsmp_a1402979

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_ct_gather_frags_Rsmp_a178fdb1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_hook

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ipt_register_target_Rsmp_c425a2b2

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_module_Rsmp_b0361033

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ipt_unregister_table_Rsmp_eeb2d6f5

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_alter_reply_Rsmp_3cf4bddf

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_htable_size_Rsmp_8ef8af4c

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_ct_selective_cleanup_Rsmp_66fa3c2a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_get_Rsmp_ee971188

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_change_expect_Rsmp_8f283b34

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_setup_info_Rsmp_641b593f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_mangle_tcp_packet_Rsmp_3f38364a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_register_Rsmp_e26017b6

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_ftp_lock_Rsmp_5d3870e1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_unregister_Rsmp_a8342054

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_change_expect_Rsmp_8f283b34

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_setup_info_Rsmp_641b593f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_mangle_tcp_packet_Rsmp_3f38364a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_irc_lock_Rsmp_12d830e4

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_register_Rsmp_e26017b6

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_irc.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_unregister_Rsmp_a8342054

Initializing...

Shorewall has detected the following iptables/netfilter capabilities:

   NAT: Not available

   Packet Mangling: Not available

   Multi-port Match: Not available

   Connection Tracking Match: Not available

Determining Zones...

   Zones: net loc dmz

Validating interfaces file...

Validating hosts file...

Validating Policy file...

Determining Hosts in Zones...

   Net Zone: ppp0:0.0.0.0/0

   Warning: Zone loc is empty

   Warning: Zone dmz is empty

Processing /etc/shorewall/init ...

Deleting user chains...

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Processing /etc/shorewall/stop ...

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: insmod ip_tables failed

iptables v1.2.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you neeock of d to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Processing /etc/shorewall/stopped ...

```

Doing an /sbin/depmod -a  results in a whole block of identical error messages regarding the unresolved symbols.

Where do I go from here? Any help appreciated as I'd love to get the ipmasq stuff running ASAP. Thanks.

PS: I've also tried running guidedog, which was a really quick and dirty way of getting ipmasq running on my old Redhat 9 system, but it spits out the same error messages.

----------

## plexustech

I've also done an insmod ip_tables, and this is what I get:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_unregister_sockopt

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o: unresolved symbol nf_register_sockopt

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o

```

----------

## plexustech

PS:

I've read mention that the Gentoo-Sources kernel which I've built the system from doesn't work in the ip_tables area. Also mentioned is that if you use the Grsec-Sources kernel, it works. Is this true? If so, doI have to do anything more than simply 

```
emerge grsec-Sources
```

 and just run make menuconfig with my current .config file, make dep etc. to resolve this problem?

----------

## jief

Hi ya. 

To fix the unresolved symbol problem, here is something you can do. First of all, go to /usr/src/linux. Then copy the .config file somewhere else. Then you do a "make mrproper", recopy the .config back in /usr/src/linux and recompile the kernel.

 Now I just built last weekend a new gateway using the gentoo-sources/iptables/nat/masquerade/and what not. it works perfectly.

----------

## plexustech

 *Quote:*   

> To fix the unresolved symbol problem, here is something you can do. First of all, go to /usr/src/linux. Then copy the .config file somewhere else. Then you do a "make mrproper", recopy the .config back in /usr/src/linux and recompile the kernel.

 

Hey now there's an idea. I'll try that and I'll let you know if it works.[/quote]

----------

## plexustech

Bugger. That didn't work. Same results as before... any suggestions?

----------

## plexustech

OK now I'm getting the feeling that this should be simple, and I'm overlooking something. I've downloaded grsec-sources v2.4.22-grsec-1.9.12 and rebuilt the kernel (and made sure I had reset ~linux to point to the right directory)  and have the exact same results. Using depmod -a I have:

```
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/arp_tables.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/arptable_filter.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_queue.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_REJECT.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_owner.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_mangle.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.o

```

Now, seeeing as how I'm in the same spot as before, am I missing out a step? This is what I've done from building up the system:

1) emerge iptables

2) run guidedog or shorewall configuration to setup basic ipmasq rules and start ipmasq

Is there anything I'm not doing to set it up correctly? I'm assuming that even if my setup for the rules is totally screwed, it stil shouldn't result in the unresolved symbol errors I keep getting.

----------

## Valhlalla

Just a thought, when you compiled your kernel, did you do it from the /usr/src/linux linked directory or from the /usr/src/linux-2.x.x dir?

make sure you link the kernel version to /usr/src/linux/ and compile from there.

----------

## plexustech

 *Valhlalla wrote:*   

> Just a thought, when you compiled your kernel, did you do it from the /usr/src/linux linked directory or from the /usr/src/linux-2.x.x dir?
> 
> make sure you link the kernel version to /usr/src/linux/ and compile from there.

 

I made sure that the symlink was pointing to the right directory.

----------

## Baldzius

Try to re-emerge modutils, maybe it will help?

Once i had those 'unresolved symbols' in 2.5.X kernel and the problem was in modutils {not exactly problem it only reguired module-init-tools}.

Also go trough your kernel config, i have a feeling that you've missed smthg {don't try to minimise it}.

Besides i've never used gentoo kernel, i prefer original kernel from kernel.org with Alan Cox patches.

----------

## plexustech

OK , well at last, the saga is over.   :Shocked: 

I don't know what it is in the gentoo sources side of things, but it definitely won't work for me. What I ended up doing was a make mrproper on the grsec-sources stuff, setting the network options in <M> form (built-ins didn't work so what the hell)  and voila! It's running (doesn't do anything yet as rules etc have to be created) with no error messages. Thanks for all the suggestions and help... reduced the hair-pulling a lot.

Now it's time to move onto the next step: configuring shorewall so it allows my samba service over the LAN, and enables the machines on the LAN to access the internet via ipmasq. No doubt I'm going to have fun doing that, but as the ancient proverb goes, "you must take the first small step before falling over the cliff."

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## Big Eye

I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :

1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?

2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?

Thx

----------

## plexustech

 *Big Eye wrote:*   

> I am a newbie on Gentoo Linux.  I have the similiar problem like yours.  I want to try your solution (using grsec-sources) and want to know :
> 
> 1. what is the main differences between grsec-sources and gentoo-sources ?
> 
> 2. what is the procedure for installing/configuring/compiling the grsec-sources ?
> ...

 

1: No idea, apart from the spelling

2: Just 

```
emerge search gr-sources
```

 to see the various versions, then 

```
emerge gr-sources-xxxx
```

 where xxxx is the version.

Then make menuconfig etc. as usual.

----------

## Big Eye

I tried to erase the entire folder of Gentoo Sources at /usr/src/linux; and re-emerge the gentoo-sources; genkernel --config again, the NAT ip tables is working now.

----------

## plexustech

 *Big Eye wrote:*   

> I tried to erase the entire folder of Gentoo Sources at /usr/src/linux; and re-emerge the gentoo-sources;

 

Oh, I don't bother trying to do that; I just emerge the version of the kernel source I want; it creates another source file directory in the tree anyway - it doesn't place the files in your original folder, because the distribution has a different label. All I do is make sure that the symlink ~linux points to the version I want to use.

----------

